# Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem idealen Platz zum Leben!



## jana.bo99

Yo soy en busca de lugar ideal por vivir!


----------



## heidita

jana.bo99 said:


> Voy en busca de un lugar ideal por vivir!


----------



## Lohengrin

Estoy buscando un lugar ideal para vivir.


----------



## Breogan

Lohengrin said:


> Estoy buscando un lugar ideal para vivir.


----------



## Maedchen

Hola, "Estoy en la búsqueda del lugar ideal para vivir", no? El otro queda muy claro también, pero me suena más literal este.


----------



## Sidjanga

Maedchen said:


> Hola, "Estoy en la búsqueda del lugar ideal para vivir", no? El otro queda muy claro también, pero me suena más literal este.


Sí, más literal sin duda alguna, y si esto (también) les suena bien a ustedes, puede que sea efectivamente la mejor opción, sobre todo en vista de que, obviamente, en alemán también se podría decir simplemente "_Ich *suche *einen idealen Platz...."_.

_"Ich bin *auf der Suche*..._" me suena a un proceso más largo, más importante, con más "envergadura" que en caso del mero _ich suche,_ y puede que en castellano suceda lo mismo/algo parecido.

Más literal aún (dado que en la frase original dice _Suche nach *einem *idealen Platz_) sería _Estoy en busca de *un *lugar ideal._.., que no sé si en castellano sonará "aceptable" (luego, en principio, se nos plantearía más bien la cuestión filosófica -que no tan lingüística- de si tiene sentido hablar de _*un *_lugar ideal (lo cual sugiere que en otras partes o en general hay más lugares ideales que éste en concreto), o si no habría que hablar siempre de _*el *_lugar ideal/idóneo, partiendo de la idea de, si es realmente ideal/idóneo, en realidad puede haber sólo uno en el mundo.


----------

